# A bit moe from Mo.



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't been sending much lately but have been lurking every day and sure have learned a lot...you guys are the best! :sold: 
My wife gave me a new 24 inch IMac for Christmas (bought it with my Visa card) so I've been spending quite a bit of time on that. I have it set up for a dual boot Mac and XP Pro I love it It's quite different to the PC but a lot of things are similar.
I have done a few turnings though so here are some shots.
The little toadstool is juniper from a bush in front of my house. 
The vase is Mountain ash from a neighbour's yard,
The bowl is from a piece of white cedar with the log it came from.from my old cottage I stained it with watco Danish oil black walnut flavor and polished it with wax on my mew Beall polishing rig..
I'm still having a wonderful time with my lathe


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Maurice. Those are some nice pieces. I especially like the colors in the little juniper toad stool.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice to see you Back Maurice. What lovely turnings, you say that you have been lurking so you probably know that since I last answered a post of you're I have bought a mini lathe and have been learning the art of pen making but hope to progress to the sort of items that you have well and truly mastered, so no doubt I shall be seeking help from you and other forum experts in the not too distant future.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Nice to see you Back Maurice. What lovely turnings, you say that you have been lurking so you probably know that since I last answered a post of you're I have bought a mini lathe and have been learning the art of pen making but hope to progress to the sort of items that you have well and truly mastered, so no doubt I shall be seeking help from you and other forum experts in the not too distant future.


 Many thanks Harry you are very encouraging (blush).
I think I will have to go a long way to get ahead of you.
Mo.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice good to see you back and some of your great turnings. Those buffing systems work great don't they. Looks like you are definitely having fun on the lathe.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very interesting Mo. (said with a German accent) Glad to see you're back. That is some nice work you've turned.


----------

